
Samsung Decides Not to Backport Kernel Patches in Some S4 Smartphones - pjmlp
http://news.softpedia.com/news/samsung-decides-not-to-patch-kernel-vulnerabilities-in-some-s4-smartphones-493519.shtml
======
lern_too_spel
That's not what the article says. It says that the fix won't be backported to
KitKat and Jellybean. The GT-I9500 has a Lollipop build that Samsung patched.

~~~
dang
Ok, we replaced "patch" with "backport" in the title.

~~~
davrosthedalek
I don't think you want to backport the vulnerabilities...

~~~
dang
You have a point there :)

Attempted to fix.

~~~
zxv
Another name for fixing the vulnerability would be a mitigation.

------
maxpert
I am not surprised, what else were people expecting? They should suffer for
supporting a company that just sells you hardware with a forgets about you.

